# Anyone have or seen Fezzari bikes? What do you think ?



## socal.2fast (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been riding Cannondale for years. I'm getting back into riding and I saw a AD on
a site for Fezzari bike? When I tried to look them up all i saw was they were cheep and sold at Costco around 2005? On there site the bikes look nice and seem to come with nice parts.

The thing I liked with Cannondale was when it was time to sell your bike to get a new one you were able to get a good part of your money back on the sell of your bike.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't trust Fezzari, and I don't like how they make it sound Italian. That's not a good name for a bike company from Lindon, Utah. There are however many bikes out there from Taiwan that have no name and are holding up just fine. Carbon, it seems, is being made very well in the East and Fezzari appears to be one of those bikes.

I do trust Road Magazine and they did an article on a Fezzari that we should read. Here's the link....

ROAD magazine April 2010

Cheers.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

My buddy has been riding one for 3-4 years, no problems so far and he really likes it.


----------



## socal.2fast (Aug 10, 2011)

How dose the frame look and paint? Well made like any other higher end bike?


----------



## johnbryer (Aug 31, 2010)

I have their 29er mountain bike and it's a nice bike.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks pretty nice.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Hooben said:


> I *do trust Road Magazine *and they did an article on a Fezzari that we should read. Here's the link....
> 
> ROAD magazine April 2010
> 
> Cheers.


I don't. I have that ROAD issue at home and that review is pretty generic and unimpressive. However, that frame is actually made by ADK in Taiwan. It is the same as the Pedal Force ZX3. It's an OK riding frame. Not excellent, not bad...merely OK.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Two older guys in my club have them. One's a lawyer and the other saved for years. 
I think they bascially bought components and wheels. Finish looks good though. 

There are so many other bikes to choose from....I don't get it.


----------



## tt1 (Jul 7, 2008)

My buddy rides one and he likes the way it rides. I like the looks but not too keen on the name.


----------



## Tcwashers (Aug 13, 2011)

*Happy Fezzari Customer*

I used to ride the 2010 Fezzari CR5 that was reviewed in ROAD. I absolutely loved the bike, so much so, I upgraded to the 2011 model about a month ago. (see their website)

Fezzari changed the frame for 2011 with a BB30 and stiffer seat and chain stays. I feel like I am getting a lot more power out of the new frame. For what you pay for the killer frame, Dura-ace Ksyriums, and the FSA K-force the rest of the way around, you can't go wrong. I wouldn't hesitate buying from Fezzari at all. If you have questions I'd call them, they have always been super helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen them. Generic Chinese frame, usual list of components. Not good, not bad. At least it isn't bikesdirect.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> At least it isn't bikesdirect.


Amen to that.

Peace


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

It is essentially bikes direct with a new name and a shop to visit. I live in Utah and actually rode on a mountain bike team that also included a few members of their pro team. I also know some guys who work for them and while good guys, they don't know a ton about cycling. I say they are a better alternative for a cheap bike than bikes direct, but they are certainly not on par with the more established names in road cycling. As said before, cheap generic frames built with a component list universal amongst online bikes.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Hooben said:


> I don't trust Fezzari, and I don't like how they make it sound Italian. That's not a good name for a bike company from Lindon, Utah. There are however many bikes out there from Taiwan that have no name and are holding up just fine. Carbon, it seems, is being made very well in the East and Fezzari appears to be one of those bikes..


I agree. I live in Utah and wouldn't mind supporting a local company. But I can't stand that name -- sounds like its trying to hard to sound exotic. 

I have seen/inspected their mtb bikes on a couple occasions, and even had a chance to ride a mtb down a run at Sundance (the ski/mtb hill, not the film festival) while they were doing some free demos a couple years back, and it seemed to work just fine. But there's still that name...


----------



## MVT (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll tell you that I am not impressed with the company. This mom and pop business did not get my order right. After being 15 days late and not receiving any contact from them, I called again only to find out they had been waiting for me to call. Nice. That sounds proactive.

In any case, Thank heavens this first purchase will be my last from them...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MVT said:


> I'll tell you that I am not impressed with the company. This mom and pop business did not get my order right. After being 15 days late and not receiving any contact from them, I called again only to find out they had been waiting for me to call. Nice. That sounds proactive.
> 
> In any case, Thank heavens this first purchase will be my last from them...


So what was your actual issue with them? The fact that it's a mom and pop business shouldn't be a problem. 
15 days late? This happens even with some of the major bike manufacturers. I agree that they should have called you to tell you if that's the case but perhaps they're really busy. I hope the bike is worth the extra wait time. If the ride is great, that may totally change your opinion of the company.


----------



## UsedToBeFatOldMan (Oct 8, 2013)

I have two. One is their CR3 Roadbike and the other is their Nebo Peak. This year I rode Rockwell Relay ( 500 Mile) relay, Ultimate Challenge ( Tour of Utah ), Lotaja on my CR3. Average week of riding for training was just under 200 miles. This is it's third year and it's held up well. Changed gearing to deal with the extreme climbing of the Ultimate Challenge. Other than the change in gearing it was chains and tires was where I spent my money. Bike continues to go well. This year is the first year I've felt a bit of bling envy. Maybe a new Fezzari? Ya know with new components etc?


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

jimmythekidd said:


> It is essentially bikes direct with a new name and a shop to visit.


I respectfully disagree with this statement. I live in Utah, less than 10 miles from their shop. I don't own any of their bikes, but there are some in the club I ride with that do. Their business is online bike sales, but it is a very different model than BD. they aren't targeting cheap bikes for the masses. People who ride their bikes seem to be quite happy with them. They are what they are.

Personally, if I were going to go that route I'd go with VeloVie. But then again, I'm a SRAM fanboy.


----------



## Talisker23 (Nov 26, 2015)

So the argument against, 1. Don't like the name 2.Chinese carbon frames 3. Mom and Pop shop
Yet, a company like Surly can import steel frames from Taiwan that most of this crowd ogles over?

I think a better heading for this thread might be, "Since when did cyclists become such a bunch of snob nose followers?

There isn't a single negative comment here, from an actual user of the Fezzari product. That makes all the negatives pretty lame.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Talisker23 said:


> So the argument against, 1. Don't like the name 2.Chinese carbon frames 3. Mom and Pop shop
> Yet, a company like Surly can import steel frames from Taiwan that most of this crowd ogles over?
> 
> I think a better heading for this thread might be, "Since when did cyclists become such a bunch of snob nose followers?
> ...


Mother of thread dredge!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Talisker23 said:


> So the argument against, 1. Don't like the name 2.Chinese carbon frames 3. Mom and Pop shop
> Yet, a company like Surly can import steel frames from Taiwan that most of this crowd ogles over?
> 
> I think a better heading for this thread might be, "Since when did cyclists become such a bunch of snob nose followers?
> ...


It's encouraging to see the Hand of Cool doesn't keep you down, AM.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I love their ad videos because they are filmed on many of my favorite local rides.:thumbsup:
PC South Fork, Alpine Loop, Squaw Peak, etc. Since it's too cold at present to ride those roads; even if they aren't snow covered, the ads keep me dreaming of next season while riding around the valley and sweating it out on the trainer.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

tystevens said:


> I agree. I live in Utah and wouldn't mind supporting a local company. But I can't stand that name -- sounds like its trying to hard to sound exotic.


As opposed to a Canadian company founded by a Dutchman trying to sound Italian?


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

mpre53 said:


> As opposed to a Canadian company founded by a Dutchman trying to sound Italian?


Anybody remember Bob Jackson? A Brit who made really cool bikes back in the 80s. Now there's an unpretentious English name scrolled along the down tube, isn't it?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> It's encouraging to see the Hand of Cool doesn't keep you down, AM.


Interesting that the 3 strongest supporters of Fezzari in this thread all have one post on the RBR forums. What are the odds???


----------

